# Standard recessed lights above shower space



## vegas paul (Mar 15, 2010)

What's the opinion on this?  A large tiled shower space (over-sized, pretty high-end) with dual shower heads, massagers, etc.  One of the shower heads is a "rain" shower coming out of the ceiling.  There are a few recessed can lights in the ceiling within the footprint of the shower enclosure, not rated for damp or wet locations.  Here's the kicker - the room has 10 foot ceilings, so the ceiling is well over 9 feet above the rim of the shower enclosure.  The "rain" shower head extends down 2 feet from the ceiling.


----------



## JBI (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Standard recessed lights above shower space

Steam rises...


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Standard recessed lights above shower space

It would appear from the 2008 NEC Handbook, that the light fixtures are not required to be wet or damp rated for this application. The restriction is based on the rim of the bathtub or shower threshold.

However, I would install damp location fixtures - steam & moisture can cause deterioration of illuminaires etc.


----------



## north star (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Standard recessed lights above shower space

*Not required [ per se ], but strongly encouraged!   *


----------



## vegas paul (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Standard recessed lights above shower space

I agree, but, of course, can't enforce my opinions... Problem is, that for a nice, high-end installation, there aren't many good-looking gasketed damp-location fixtures.  The builder (and owners) want it to look nice...


----------



## JBI (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Standard recessed lights above shower space

Ask them how nice it will look after the fire...


----------



## raider1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Standard recessed lights above shower space



			
				vegas paul said:
			
		

> I agree, but, of course, can't enforce my opinions... Problem is, that for a nice, high-end installation, there aren't many good-looking gasketed damp-location fixtures.  The builder (and owners) want it to look nice...


There are many damp rated trims that look just like dry location trims.

There is a wet location trim that I use that looks like a standard baffle trim but uses PAR 38 lamps in the trim.

I agree that if the light is more than 8' above the shower threshold then you are not required to install a damp or wet rated trim for the cans.

Chris


----------



## RJJ (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Standard recessed lights above shower space

Agree! Install the right trim! These big showers and high ceilings are becoming more and more commen.


----------

